# Maintenance guy installs 1/4



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

Half the clubhouse wood paneling was covered with 1/4 rock so they can wallpaper. They used the non English speaking maintance guy. Most Trim is inch thick so they butted without having to reset. 

I have never seen mud so thick in my life. I understand the one coat patch mentality but this is twice as that thick. Individually spotted screw holes. He pole sanded that mess smooth. 

I looked at the butt joint and realized he didn't tape. Just mud. Hung verically so some flats here and there are over panelling gaps and cracked. If you lean lightly on 1/4 rock they bend back and open up. I wonder if those will show through wallpaper.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

lipstick on a pig, but you could put a screw at crack pulling both sides down together


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mikett said:


> Half the clubhouse wood paneling was covered with 1/4 rock so they can wallpaper. They used the non English speaking maintance guy. Most Trim is inch thick so they butted without having to reset.
> 
> I have never seen mud so thick in my life. I understand the one coat patch mentality but this is twice as that thick. Individually spotted screw holes. He pole sanded that mess smooth.
> 
> ...


Looks nice and tidy work!!!!
Was he using a spade?


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

wonder if my brother Moore had something to do with that he runs around coughing out accents now and then. thinks hes a real joker


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> wonder if my brother Moore had something to do with that he runs around coughing out accents now and then. thinks hes a real joker




WTF? 🤣🤣🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

